# Breathable Waders



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I've had some bad luck lately with my breathable waders. I purchased a pair of Cabelas Dry-Plus waders in 2011 and got 1 season of use out of them until they started leaking at the seam around the boots and the seam on the inside of the legs. I contacted Cabelas but they wouldn't stand behind them. I purchased a pair of their $100 lightweight "breathable" waders which for $100 are pretty good, but they are anything but breathable! I put my waders throught a full season but take good care of them. I hang them to dry by their shoulder straps, don't fold them, don't climb over barbwire fence, etc. but can't seem to find a good pair. Any suggestions?

P.S The off season sucks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im thinking of giving these a try

http://www.waterfowlwaders.com/products.php?category=northern_guide&product=69


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am in the same boat. Had several pairs of the Cabelas Northern Flight breathables and the inside seams always wear a hole through. I have a pair now that are about ready to wear through and I am going to smear polyurethane on them and hope that will seal them.
I need to find better waders too.:-x


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Get the Lacrosse's, yes they are expensive, but you get what you pay for. I have two pair, one of that is going on its seventh season. Yes I've have had to make a few minor repairs here or there, but then again I've worn them more than most guys wear there's. 

My "new" pair is four years old, with no leaks beyond a hole I poked in them while cutting brush one morning.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I've tried many of the brands of breathable waders, best ones I found are Mack's Prairie Wings out of Arkansas. Have them in most sizes and they work great. Have had a pair for two seasons and no problems.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

I only use breathables and won't go back to neoprene or canvas; however, they do seem more prone to leak. As for brands, it seems to be a luck of the draw in my experience. I have had LaCrosse that lasted several years problem free and a pair that leaked after one year. I have had similarly varied experience with Cabela's waders. I have yet to find the bullet-proof brand. There are a variety of wader repair products that you can use to squeeze another year or two or more out of them.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Great question that I have struggled with. I had the Orvis Pro-Guides for three or four years and liked them. They were a little pricey, but I got a good deal. Though I liked them, I was disappointed that they did not last longer. Orvis is supposed to have a guaranteed product, but I called them and they told me they had to be washed with a special agent to be guaranteed. Whatever that means?? Cabelas used to be great with their returns on products with their name on them, but that seems to have slipped a little. Now they are pretty strict on a year warranty. If you do try Cabelas again keep the receipt and date of purchase in mind, and if the waders are starting to leak even just a little take em back.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I've tried a number of different brands of breathables over the years. None last over 2 years for me...max. I have taken to buying them when they are on sale and then fix leaks with Aqua Seal. That seems to work fairly well. I do like the Cabela's Dri-Plus, but they only last a year or two for me. I've resigned myself to the fact that I am too tough on the breathable waders, and a bottle of Aqua Seal is a cheap fix.
R


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I had the Lacrosse Swampfox breathables, they lasted 2 hunts before they started leaking. I took them back and got the breathables made by Waterfowl Wading Systems, they have been going strong for 2 seasons. They are built a bit tougher than most breathables and they also have the advantage of having a 1200 gram boot which is tough to find in a pair of breathables. The ones that Dustin linked to are the ones that I have.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> I had the Lacrosse Swampfox breathables, they lasted 2 hunts before they started leaking. I took them back and got the breathables made by Waterfowl Wading Systems, they have been going strong for 2 seasons. They are built a bit tougher than most breathables and they also have the advantage of having a 1200 gram boot which is tough to find in a pair of breathables. The ones that Dustin linked to are the ones that I have.


where did you pick your up at ?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I got mine at the Sportsman's in Riverdale, when my lacrosses started leaking they let me trade them straight across for a pair of the WWS ones. I'm not sure what they have in stock now though, you might have to call them, or I guess you could always order them off their website. You will love them!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> I got mine at the Sportsman's in Riverdale, when my lacrosses started leaking they let me trade them straight across for a pair of the WWS ones. I'm not sure what they have in stock now though, you might have to call them, or I guess you could always order them off their website. You will love them!


cool. yea im going to be checking them out. thanks


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

My buddy is selling this pair:
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=25281520&cat=&lpid=&search=orvis&ad_cid=10

Pretty good deal for a good wader. Might be a little tall for you.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> im thinking of giving these a try
> 
> http://www.waterfowlwaders.com/products.php?category=northern_guide&product=69


On that particular brand, different model;

My friend bought some, leaked after a few hunts. They replaced them minus shipping. Second pair the strap came un-sewn, they replaced them minus shipping. Third pair the strap came un-sewn.....

I'm not sure if it was just a stroke of bad luck for my buddy or poor quality.

Overall, they look, and feel the same as Cabela's, which I've been happy with.

These were neoprene BTW


----------

